# Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?



## suparichy (9. November 2014)

*Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich habe vor, meinen Gamer PC aufzurüsten.
Und zwar habe ich mir vor kurzem die neue Grafikkarte "Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X UEFI, 8192 MB GDDR5" geleistet und möchte nun exakt dieselbe noch einmal bestellen, um die Leistung meines PCs noch zu festigen.

Meine Frage ist nun, welches Netzteil ich dafür nehmen sollte, aktuell habe ich ein 850 Watt Exemplar von SilverStone, welches dann mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ausreichen dürfte.

Es ist aktuell eine Intel i7 3770K verbaut, die ich evtl. bald auch noch zu einer 4770K oder etwas vergleichbarem von Intel aufwerten und wahrscheinlich dann etwas übertakten möchte (wenn nötig )

Der Arbeitsspeicher im PC beträgt 16GB von GEIL, mit 1600MHz.



Wenn man all diese Dinge nun bedenkt, wie viel Watt wird das Netzteil dann etwa brauchen? Muss ich schon eines mit 1500 Watt nehmen?

Hängt es bei der Grafikkarte auch vom Grafikspeicher ab, wie viel Watt man dafür einplanen muss oder nur von der Baureihe? (also in diesem Fall R9 290X)


Könnt ihr mir Marken für das Netzteil empfehlen? Gibt es vielleicht etwas mit besonders langer Garantie oder gutem Ruf? ^^

Ich dachte sonst an BeQuiet! oder sowas in der Richtung.


Am wichtigsten ist mir halt die Wattzahl, damit ich da nichts verkehrt mache.



Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und bedanke mich im Voraus! 

MfG, suparichy



PS: Was ich noch dazu sagen möchte, ich spiele auf einem 4K Monitor (Samsung U28D 590D) und daher möchte ich natürlich die entsprechende Leistung haben


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Wieso sollte das nicht reichen?

Eine 290X verbraucht maximal 250W, ein 3770K maximal 80W. Üblicherweise rechnet man für Board, Ram, Laufwerke usw. pauschal 50W dazu, so dass du im schlimmsten Falle der so niemals eintritt bei zwei 290X (es sei denn du spielst Furmark+Prime95) bei 630W rauskommst.

In der Realität wird der Verbrauch beim Spielen eher grob um die 500-550W sein - dein Netzteil ist mehr als ausreichend von der reinen Leistung her.


Sieh mal in meine Signatur - ein sehr viel mehr Strom fressender übertakteter 5960X und zwei GTX980 am Anschlag (die fast so viel fressen wie zwei 290X) - mein gemessener Verbrauch in Crysis3 etwa sind ~510W Eingangsleistung (bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 90% entsprechend 460W "echtem" Verbrauch der Hardware).


Um die Frage noch zu beantworten: Die Menge an Grafikspeicher auf der Karte ist für den Verbrauch egal. Erstens braucht der vRAM fast nichts an Strom und zweitens muss die Karte den RAM in ihrem TDP-Kontingent verrechnen, sprich selbst wenn der RAM viel braucht zieht die Karte insgesamt nicht mehr (sondern taktet die GPU niedriger um im 250W-Limit zu bleiben, solche Karten können also in manchen Fällen etwas langsamer sein als die 4er).


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Wieso willst du den 3770k gegen einen 4770k ersetzen?
Das ist erst mal sinnfrei. Der Leistungsunterschied ist viel zu gering als dass sich der Aufwand lohnt.
Das 850 Watt Netzteil ist völlig überdimensioniert. Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht aus.
Abgesehen davon dass die 290X sowieso nicht lohnt. Die 290 reicht völlig aus. Oder du nimmst gleich eine GTX 970.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso willst du den 3770k gegen einen 4770k ersetzen?
> Das ist erst mal sinnfrei. Der Leistungsunterschied ist viel zu gering als dass sich der Aufwand lohnt.
> Das 850 Watt Netzteil ist völlig überdimensioniert. Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht aus.
> Abgesehen davon dass die 290X sowieso nicht lohnt. Die 290 reicht völlig aus. Oder du nimmst gleich eine GTX 970.


Er nimmt 2 290X mit 8GB.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Dann muss er das mit dem Silverstone ausprobieren.


----------



## bisonigor (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Aber was 3770K angeht, wenn du 3770K  auf 4Ghz übertaktest, ist 4790K ca 10% schneller, also CPU -Wechsel finde ich als reine Geldverschwendung. Das Netzteil
AMD Radeon R9 295 X2 im Test: Extrem schnell, extrem stromdurstig - und überraschend leise [Test der Woche] - Radeon R9 295 X2 im Test: Fazit
bitte durchlesen! 850W + würde ich sagen! Dein Netzteil sollte reichen.


----------



## suparichy (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Okay, jetzt bin ich doch erst mal verwundert! 

Erst mal... Fakt ist, ich werde den 3770K vorerst behalten! ^^

außerdem werde ich die 2. Grafikkarte bestellen und mit meinem vorhandenen Netzteil testen.

Noch etwas... Kann es sein, dass die Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X UEFI, 8192 MB GDDR5 keinen Mantle Support hat ?

Merke ich einen deutlichen Leistungsschub, wenn ich eine 2. mit CF verbinde?


Und was mich auch noch interessieren würde, was alle an den Nvidia 970 und 980 Karten finden.. ^^
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, damit auf eine ähnliche Leistung zu kommen. Falls doch, erklärt mir bitte, wie das gehen soll 


Danke für eure Hilfe.

MfG, suparichy


PS: Wie ist dann das hier zu verstehen?

Für den Betrieb empfiehlt der Hersteller ein Netzteil mit mindestens 750 Watt Leistung. 

Quelle: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Vapor-X-Tri-X-UEFI-8192-MB-GDDR5::28197.html (Habe dort die Graka bestellt)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



suparichy schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt bin ich doch erst mal verwundert!
> 
> Erst mal... Fakt ist, ich werde den 3770K vorerst behalten! ^^
> 
> ...


 Klar unterstützt die Mantle.  Du kannst im Schnitt mit einem Leistungsplus von ~75% rechnen je nach Optimierung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

1.) Natürlich hat die mantle-Support.
2.) Ja, CF ist im Mittel etwa 70-80% schneller als eine Einzelkarte, aber eben mit Multi-GPU-Problemen wie Mikrorucklern (sprich wenn du darauf empfindlich bist fühlen sich 100fps nicht flüssiger an als 50 aus einer Einzelkarte)
3.) Die NV-Karten sind schneller als eine 290X und verbrauchen dabei gefühlt die Hälfte an Strom (die GTX970 ist genauso schnell wie eine 290X und verbraucht 150W statt 250) was zur Folge hat dass sie nur halb so laut sind.
4.) Die hersteller geben bei Mindestnetzteilen immer viel zu hohe Werte an da sie erstens nicht wissen was du für ein Restsystem hast und zweitens davon ausgehen müssen dass du das letzte Schrottnetzteil kaufst das nur 400W packt wenn 750 auf dem Etikett stehen. Deswegen wird hier sicherheitshalber 750W angegeben wo ein qualitativ sehr gutes 450er Netzteil schon reicht.


----------



## suparichy (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Danke für die ganzen Infos.

Eine Sache ist mir nur noch nicht klar. Wie kann ich mit einer Karte mit 3GB Grafikspeicher besser zocken, als mit einer, die 8GB hat ?
Klar kommt es auch auf den Grafik Chip an, aber was bringt mir eine Graka, die einen besseren Chip hat meinetwegen, aber dafür nicht genügend Grafikspeicher, um die neuen Spiele zu packen? ^^


----------



## bisonigor (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Hast du schon beim Spielen beobachtet, wie voll dein GPU-Speicher ist? Zum Beispiel, meine Titan hat 6GB, aber wenn ich in spielbaren FPS zocke,BF4, FC3,Metro 2033, Crysis 3, komme ich nie über 3GB Speicherbelegung. Also mein grosser Speicher hat keine Vorteile bei Spielen die ich zocke. Also du kannst auch eine GPU mit 16GB kaufen, aber das ändert nichts an FPS.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

So lange das Spiel nicht mehr vRAM benötigt als die Karte hat ist die Karte mit weniger Speicher minimal schneller weil erstens bei kleineren Speichersteinen die Latenzen (Reaktionszeiten) minimal besser sind, der Speichercontroller der Karte weniger Aufwand hat und weil der etwas geringere Stromverbrauch des RAMs einen höheren GPU-Boost im Stromlimit der Karte erlaubt.

Sobald du aber ein Spiel oder Einstellungen verwendest die mehr vRAM benötigen ist die 8GB-Karte natürlich Welten schneller.

Problem an der Sache: So lange du nicht extreme Mods oder Auflösungen von 4K oder ähnliches fährst gibt es so gut wie keine Spiele da draußen die nennenswert mehr als 2 GB vRAm zwingend brauchen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Er fährt aber 4k 

Lesen bildet


----------



## bisonigor (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Er fährt aber 4k
> 
> Lesen bildet


 Sogar in 4K ist die Leistung 290X nicht ausreichend 8GB auszunutzen, außer du mit 10-15 FPS gerne spielst


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Ich habe mich darauf bezogen:



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Problem an der Sache: So lange du nicht extreme Mods oder Auflösungen von 4K oder ähnliches fährst gibt es so gut wie keine Spiele da draußen die nennenswert mehr als 2 GB vRAm zwingend brauchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Er fährt aber 4k
> 
> Lesen bildet


 
Das hat er erst in seinen Post editiert nachdem ich ihn gelesen und darauf geantwortet hatte. 

Dann kann man 8GB Karten durchaus vertreten wobei selbst hier aktuell der Nutzen nahe Null ist, selbst in 4K.
Neuere Spiele in der Zukunft werden das wohl ändern - momentan gibts kaum Spiele die mehr als 4GB vRAM brauchen, auch in 4K nicht.


----------



## suparichy (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Um das auch noch zu erwähnen: Ich habe von 2x Gigabyte R9 280X OC mit je 3GB VRAM im CF Verbund auf meine jetzige Graka gewechselt.

Ich werde also dann wohl nachher noch eine zweite 290X bestellen und meine alten verkaufen.

Btw. ich habe schon von manchen Spielen gelesen, dass sie selbst in Full HD (angeblich ?) 6GB VRAM erfordern sollen.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



suparichy schrieb:


> Btw. ich habe schon von manchen Spielen gelesen, dass sie selbst in Full HD (angeblich ?) 6GB VRAM erfordern sollen.


 
Unterscheide zwischen "benutzen" und "tatsächlich brauchen".

Ein Beispiel ist "Lords of the Fallen". Das Spiel nutzt sämtlichen vorhandenen vRAM, sprich wenn du 8 oder 12 GB vRAM auf deiner Karte hast sind selbst die nach Spielstart randvoll. Das dient dazu, Ladezeiten zwischen Levels zu minimieren, ist aber nicht nötig um ruckelfrei zu spielen, sprich auf einer 2GB-Karte sind die fps die gleichen nur dauert der Levelwechsel ein paar Sekunden länger. 

Das machen genau deswegen nur so wenige Spiele weil jeder immer sofort rumschreit "das Spiel braucht XY GB vRAM!!!" was schlichtweg Unsinn ist. Um diese Shitstorms zu umgehen nutzen die meisten Programmierer den leeren vRAM leider nicht für solche Sachen aus, einfach weil die Leute es nicht verstehen würden.


----------



## bisonigor (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Suparichy bitte schaumal bei Spielen die du spielts, wieviel VRAM die benötigen und dann kannst du auch durch Downsampling auch feststellen, wie viel FPS und VRAM man hat, braucht in 4K. Man kann vieles schreiben, lesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Suparichy bitte schaumal bei Spielen die du spielts, wieviel VRAM die benötigen.


 
Siehst du, genau daher kommen die Gerüchte. Man kann es hier nicht sehen wie viel vRAM BENÖTIGT wird, man kann nur ablesen wie viel BENUTZT wird. Das ist auch davon abhängig, wie viel der Programmierer Lust hatte weiteren vRAM zu nutzen, wie viel die Karte hat (der Verbrauch auf einer 4GB-Karte ist hlöher als auf einer 3 GB-Karte) oder sogar ob die Karte von AMD oder NVidia ist (da die Speichermanagements völlig andere sind).

Wenn du in deinem Spiel "3500MB" abliest macht das NULL Aussage darüber ob es auf einer 3GB-Karte gut läuft oder nicht. Vielleicht sind von den 3500 MB nur 500 nötig und 3000 Texturen aus den letzten Levels die nicht gelöscht werden bis man den Platz sonstwie braucht (weil der Löschvorgang unnötig performance kosten würde).


----------



## suparichy (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Das ist aber dann schlichtweg blöd und ein Ratespiel ^^

Also quasi wenn man Spiel X gezockt hat, PC neu starten und dann erst Spiel Y starten, am besten ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Lies die Posts nochmal und versuche es zu verstehen. Es hat nicht mit neustarten zu tun (keine Ahnung wie du jetzt darauf kommst) 

Es geht darum, dass ein Spiel in exakt den gleichen Einstellungen auf 10 verschiedenen Grafikkarten 10 verschiedene Mengen an vRAM belegen kann.

Wenn du eine Karte mit 2GB hast belegt ein Spiel vielleicht 1,8 GB und läuft flüssig.
Das gleiche Spiel belegt auf einer 4GB-Karte vielleicht 3,5 GB einfach weil mehr Texturen vorgehalten werden können die man im nächsten oder letzten Level braucht aber gerade jetzt eben nicht - das verringert nur Ladezeiten.

Jemand, der eine 4GB-Karte hat und "3,5 GB" ausliest erzählt jetzt dass das Spiel 3,5 GB vRAM braucht was aber Käse ist, es BRAUCHT nur 1,8 (oder vielleicht noch weniger), es BENUTZT in dem Fall nur gerade 3,5 GB weil das andere kleine Vorteile hat die nichts mit fps zu tun haben.


Dasselbe wenn du eine 3GB-Karte von AMD gegen eine 3GB-Karte von NV stellst - der vRAM Verbrauch wird nie der gleiche sein selbst wenn das Spiel und die Einstellungen genau gleich sind weil beide hersteller eben anders mit vRAM umgehen.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Natürlich hat die mantle-Support.
> 2.) Ja, CF ist im Mittel etwa 70-80% schneller als eine Einzelkarte, aber eben mit Multi-GPU-Problemen wie Mikrorucklern (sprich wenn du darauf empfindlich bist fühlen sich 100fps nicht flüssiger an als 50 aus einer Einzelkarte)
> 3.) Die NV-Karten sind schneller als eine 290X und verbrauchen dabei gefühlt die Hälfte an Strom (die GTX970 ist genauso schnell wie eine 290X und verbraucht 150W statt 250) was zur Folge hat dass sie nur halb so laut sind.
> 4.) Die hersteller geben bei Mindestnetzteilen immer viel zu hohe Werte an da sie erstens nicht wissen was du für ein Restsystem hast und zweitens davon ausgehen müssen dass du das letzte Schrottnetzteil kaufst das nur 400W packt wenn 750 auf dem Etikett stehen. Deswegen wird hier sicherheitshalber 750W angegeben wo ein qualitativ sehr gutes 450er Netzteil schon reicht.


 
wenn da nicht das Spulenfiepen wäre... ;D und du willst doch wohl keine 8gb Radeon mit ner 4gb NV vergleichen ;D
@TE: Spielst du in 4k, oder warum gleich zwei R9 290x mit 8(!!!) Gb?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> wenn da nicht das Spulenfiepen wäre... ;D und du willst doch wohl keine 8gb Radeon mit ner 4gb NV


 
Ohne jetzt für einen Hersteller sprechen zu wollen (ich bin weder für AMD noch für NV) aber ich halte dieses Spielenfiopen für einen völlig schwachsinnigen Hype.

Meine Freundin hat ne fiepende GTX970 und ich habe zwei fiepende GTX980er im PC und beide sind aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht zu hören, trotz flüsterleiser WaKü. Die Leute die sich da beschweren sollten sich mal ne GTX285 einbauen von anno dazumal - DIE hatte Spulenfiepen, nicht das leise Gezirpe da der GTX900er! 

Ebenso habe ich mit den 4GB vRAM die ich im PC stecken habe noch bei keinem Spiel irgendwelche Einschränkungen gehabt, selbst mit Downsampling / 4K nicht im Geringsten, das hatte ich schon mit einer 3GB 780Ti nicht, noch nicht mal im gemoddeten Skyrim wo lediglich die ersten 5 Sekunden nach einem Gebietswechsel ruckelten durch Nachlader.

Ich will gar nicht abstreiten, dass gerade in dieser Auflösung und bei SLI/CF 8GB vRAM in Zukunft irgendwann einen deutlichen Vorteil bringen werden aber aktuell ist der Vorteil für mich abgesehen von ein paar Extremszenarien nur im Marketing der Karten existent, nicht in deren Leistung.


----------



## bisonigor (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Siehst du, genau daher kommen die Gerüchte. Man kann es hier nicht sehen wie viel vRAM BENÖTIGT wird, man kann nur ablesen wie viel BENUTZT wird. Das ist auch davon abhängig, wie viel der Programmierer Lust hatte weiteren vRAM zu nutzen, wie viel die Karte hat (der Verbrauch auf einer 4GB-Karte ist hlöher als auf einer 3 GB-Karte) oder sogar ob die Karte von AMD oder NVidia ist (da die Speichermanagements völlig andere sind).
> 
> Wenn du in deinem Spiel "3500MB" abliest macht das NULL Aussage darüber ob es auf einer 3GB-Karte gut läuft oder nicht. Vielleicht sind von den 3500 MB nur 500 nötig und 3000 Texturen aus den letzten Levels die nicht gelöscht werden bis man den Platz sonstwie braucht (weil der Löschvorgang unnötig performance kosten würde).


 
Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht. COD Ghost pumpt alles mögliche in den VRAM, bei dem Spiel hab ich immer Vollbelegung. Aber wenn das Spiel gut programmiert ist(BF4, FC3,Metro LL,Crysis 3), kann man doch die nötige Speichermenge  auslesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Die Frage ist hier, was "gut programmiert" ist. Wenn ein Spiel den RAM komplett vollpumpt und daraus einen Vorteil zieht und sei es nur geringere Ladezeiten beim Levelwechsel ist das für mich besser programmiert als nur das im RAM zu haben was man gerade tatsächlich benötigt. 

Schlecht ist natürlich wenn der RAM volläuft ohne einen Vorteil zu ziehen


----------



## suparichy (9. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil (wie viel Watt) für meinen Gamer PC mit 2x Sapphire R9 290X 8GB + restlicher Hw?*

Btw. 2. 290X ist bestellt. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie das Ganze dann aussehen wird.


@Incredible Alk
Ich denke, ich habe verstanden, was du meinst, habe da wohl etwas verwechselt ... ^^




EDIT: Meine zweite Graka kommt nun morgen oder übermorgen wahrscheinlich und nun habe ich ein anderes Problem:

Die Kabel meines Netzteils zum verbinden der Grafikkarten haben jeweils zwei 8-Pin und zwei 6-Pin Stecker, was bei meinen alten Grakas genau richtig war.
Die neuen zwei brauchen allerdings jeweils zwei 8-Pin Stecker, also insgesamt 4.

Wie gehe ich nun am besten vor ?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SST-ST85F-P-Strider-Plus-850-Watt::13956.html (Aktuelles Netzteil)


Brauche ich evtl. doch ein neues Netzteil, oder kann ich mir zwei andere PCI Express Kabel einfach dazu kaufen? ... :S

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...eile-550mm::20947.html?campaign=psm/idealo-de 
Kann man sowas einfach dazu anschließen ?

Und sorry für meine Unwissenheit ^^


----------

